# gluing PVC on plywood



## WoodenPants (Aug 2, 2010)

I am looking for an adhesive to set pvc on plywood.
I am trying to watertight a deck by gluing pvc liner on, and cover it with any type of light flooring.
I have two questions:
How bad is the idea of using pvc liner for exterior application?
and
Is epoxy a good option to glue the liner to plywood???


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

PVC would not be my choice. It moves a lot with temp changes, and most adhesives don't stick to it. EDPM rubber or similar might be a better choice, with a quality outdoor carpet.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is not clear to me what you are trying to do. Am I correct that you want the PVC as an underlayment? ie. you want to protect whatever is under the deck from getting wet. The simpliest thing for this would one of the roofing barrier coats. See what your local hardwares stock.

Then you want to put a floor over this. Is this going to be some type of water proof outdoor floor? Again not sure what your end goal is.

George


----------



## WoodenPants (Aug 2, 2010)

*Additional Explanation*

I want to build a deck on top of my house's garage, as a extension of my bedroom for breakfast or reading.
I want to remove the actual roof and replace it with an sloped deck.
My big concern is leaking from the deck, I have to make it watertight so I need a liner and some really light flooring avoiding to overload the current garage structure. 
The deck is going to be lite joists and plywood....


----------



## DIY (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm new to this forum, but I'd like to 2nd the EPDM suggestion. It glues easily to smooth ply and can be lapped and glued to itself. Penetrations are easily repaired with a specialized caulking.
Oh, and it's perfectly acceptable for a flat, un-sloped roof. You could probably get away with gluing down an outdoor carpet to it as well.


----------

